# Intake Manifold Value



## rollieman (Feb 2, 2007)

Looking for 4 barrel original intake manifold for a 67 GTO --- There are some available on e-bay but have no idea what they are worth. What is a reasonable value for this part to help me in bidding. 
Thank you.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Keep in mind that there is nothing special about the '67 GTO intake - it's the same as every other '67 4-bbl intake used on all 4-bbl Pontiacs that year. You shouldn't have to pay more than $50, so shipping will cost more than the part. Keep in mind when you use an original '67 manifold that it has the exhaust crossover groove in it: You have to use a special carb gasket system to prevent exhaust gas from entering the manifold. I have these 3-gasket kits if you need one - I am not aware that anyone else is selling them.


----------



## rollieman (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you !!!!


----------

